# Goby Cichlid growth



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Updated June 27


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice fishies pabs, i like how the gobys scoot around i used to have two of those little dudes.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks 'Tonz


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Updated Photos


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Updated again


----------



## Steeners (Mar 28, 2010)

Lovely fish! I like the picture of the goby on the rock staring directly at you  very nice!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the blue shiny spots on its cheeks, really nice!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those are adorable fish... I really can't get over how they scoot about


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> those are adorable fish... I really can't get over how they scoot about





GuppyLove said:


> I like the blue shiny spots on its cheeks, really nice!!


Thank you for your compliments


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Updated. I'm starting to get the orange spots on the body coming in and the red accent at the back of the eye. Beautiful fish.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are some nice fish. Loving the blue spots on the cheeks


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice updates...they are coming around nicely


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everybody


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice looking fish


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's about as cute as a fish is gonna get


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Do your goby fish change colours?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Do your goby fish change colours?


A little. Not dramatically like some fish do. They lighten and darken depending on mood. When they eat they become strikingly colored, ie it makes them happy. Some fish change color dramatically. Cryptoheros spilurus change from greyish to bright blue to black to yellow and the iris of the eye can be blue yellow or black in the same fish depending on mood and activity.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

awesome looking gobies Aquarium,,,, i have 3 myself but don't have the greatest camera nor the photo skills so it's nice to see your great pics up there..... I think they are the greatest fishies.... such awesome facial expressions and as well they are quite the characters.....

cheers!!!!
sheldon


----------

